# First Time Home Owner



## honeydripper (Jul 29, 2021)

My wife and I closed on our very first home 3 days ago. After posting on here about advice for my backyard, we decided to get an irrigation system for the backyard. My goal is to have a putting green here at some point down the line. Here is a day 1 photo with the yard being marked for sprinkler heads. Any advice on what kind of grass to put? We live in midland, Texas and our yard will get quite a bit of sun. It does not rain here as much here. Is Tif Tuf Bermuda a good choice?


----------



## Buffalolawny (Nov 24, 2018)

Thinking any decent quality bermuda/couch variety in sod from around your area.

Tif Tuff might be one of the least water dependant bermuda/couch out there.

Can be cut high at 1 or 2" or as low as 0.5". Mow 3 times a week with 0.5 to 1 pounds (227g - 454g) of "N" a month in the growing season. 1" a week watering.


----------



## honeydripper (Jul 29, 2021)

Buffalolawny said:


> Thinking any decent quality bermuda/couch variety in sod from around your area.
> 
> Tif Tuff might be one of the least water dependant bermuda/couch out there.
> 
> Can be cut high at 1 or 2" or as low as 0.5". Mow 3 times a week with 0.5 to 1 pounds (227g - 454g) of "N" a month in the growing season. 1" a week watering.


Hey, I did not even see this comment. I don't get on often, so I'm just seeing this. We ended up getting Tiff Tuff. We got it installed around mid-august. I wasn't sure when to put fertilizer out here and if it's too late in the year now to put fertilizer? Also, I haven't even got a soil test. So I don't have any idea what to get. Any recommendations?


----------



## Buffalolawny (Nov 24, 2018)

If you are still getting clippings in the catcher.
Could use an app of you fav fast release fertiliser. Next one might be more focused on "k" potassium. Sulfate of potash if you like liquids


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I wouldn't put any fert down this late in the season.


----------



## Buffalolawny (Nov 24, 2018)

Might want to add some after sod photo's

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=33292&p=453620#p453620


----------

